# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چگونگی خواندن درس در تابستان دوم تجربی(دوم به سوم)

## maryam2015

سلام....من سال سوم دارم میرم..معدلم هم شد 17/49.میشه کسی راهنمایی ام کنه چجوری درس بخونم موندم تشریحی بخونم یا تست .اخه منابع تست هم دارم می خوام معدل سال دوم رو جبران کنم ..می ترسم سال سوم رو هم معدل کم بیارم. ..واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم تابستونو بخونم تا نهایی سوم رو بالا بیارم و کنکور هم پزشکی قبول شم......ممنون میشم اگه کسی راهنمایی ام کنه...اخه تراز های قلم چی هم 4700....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 :15:

----------


## Shayan.m

> سلام....من سال سوم دارم میرم..معدلم هم شد 17/49.میشه کسی راهنمایی ام کنه چجوری درس بخونم موندم تشریحی بخونم یا تست .اخه منابع تست هم دارم می خوام معدل سال دوم رو جبران کنم ..می ترسم سال سوم رو هم معدل کم بیارم. ..واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم تابستونو بخونم تا نهایی سوم رو بالا بیارم و کنکور هم پزشکی قبول شم......ممنون میشم اگه کسی راهنمایی ام کنه...اخه تراز های قلم چی هم 4700....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


به نظر من1-اول کتاب درسی رو بخون وبعد تمام مثال ها و تمریناتشو حل کن2-از یه درسنامه ای که باهاش راحت تری {دنبال معروف بودن کتاب نباش}بخون3-چهار الی پنج سوال تشریحی از اون مبحث حل کن4-تو این مرحله هرچی تست بیشتر حل کنی بهتره

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> سلام....من سال سوم دارم میرم..معدلم هم شد 17/49.میشه کسی راهنمایی ام کنه چجوری درس بخونم موندم تشریحی بخونم یا تست .اخه منابع تست هم دارم می خوام معدل سال دوم رو جبران کنم ..می ترسم سال سوم رو هم معدل کم بیارم. ..واسه همین تصمیم گرفتم تابستونو بخونم تا نهایی سوم رو بالا بیارم و کنکور هم پزشکی قبول شم......ممنون میشم اگه کسی راهنمایی ام کنه...اخه تراز های قلم چی هم 4700....؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


به نظر من1-اول کتاب درسی رو بخون وبعد تمام مثال ها و تمریناتشو حل کن2-از یه درسنامه ای که باهاش راحت تری {دنبال معروف بودن کتاب نباش}بخون3-چهار الی پنج سوال تشریحی از اون مبحث حل کن4-تو این مرحله هرچی تست بیشتر حل کنی بهتره

----------


## Artemis..

شما ی دور تو انجمن بزن تاپیک ها زیادی در این باره هست...

----------


## maryam2015

ممنون.....اره کتاب تست هم زیاد دارم  می خوام این دفعه تو سوم همه شو جبران کنم ممنونم از راهنماییت :Y (597): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> شما ی دور تو انجمن بزن تاپیک ها زیادی در این باره هست...


هستش ولی به دردم نخورد بعضی هاشونم برنامه خودشونو گذاشته بودن درصورتی که نمی تونستم طبق اونا عمل کنم ....درهرحال ممنون موفق باشی

----------


## Dr.GajaR

*با توجه ب این معدلتم یزره میزون نیس 
ببین تو کدوم درس پایین بودی ک معدلت اومده پایین 
برای مثال اگه زیست باشه تمرکز کن رو اون و بعد 
الویت بندی کن 
مثلن تو یه ماه زیست دوم جمع بندی کن و تو دوما زیست سوم پیش خوانی کن
اگه قصدت بالا بردن معدلته حتمن تابستون ب کلاس برو 
و برا بالا بردن قلم چی : 4700 ! ببین مطمئنم طول سال بهانه هایی گیر میاوردی برا نخوندن و تست زدن واس قلم چی و سعی میکردی پسش بزنی 
ولی اینطور نمیشه 
اگ پزشکی میخای ب این راحتیا نیس باید سختی قبول کنی ... (درضمن از همین الان نگو پزشکی سختیا رو قبول کن هدف مد نظر کن بخون نه اینکه تو اینده سیر کنی )
واس قلم چی کتاب مطالعه میکنی و درسنامه های کتاب مد نظر واس تست رو مطالعه میکنی بعد سراغ تست 
بعدشم روزای اول 15 تا 20 تا تست کافیه روز ب روزم ب تستات اضافه کن 
بعد وسلااااام 
امید وارم بدردت خورده باشه 
بازم سوالی داشتی مطرح کن*

----------


## Amin ZD

1- سال دوم تموم شد ! بیخیال معدلش اون دیگه درست نمیشه !‌بشین مو به مو دوم رو بخون اما تستی بخون تشریحی دیگه به دردت نمیخوره ( جز مواردی که تو فیزیک و ریاضی مطرح شدن )‌
2-منابع رو درست انتخاب کن ( تو همین سایت برای همه درسا نظرسنجی بهترین کتاب هست ! اونا رو ببین )
3-اگه دوم رو تموم کردی برو سراغ درسای اختصاصی سال سوم یکی دو فصل اول رو بخون جلو بیوفتی !‌نخونی هم مشکلی نیس
3-از روز اول مهر که سوم شروع میشه نزار نمره هات از 20 کمترشن

----------


## maryam2015

> *با توجه ب این معدلتم یزره میزون نیس 
> ببین تو کدوم درس پایین بودی ک معدلت اومده پایین 
> برای مثال اگه زیست باشه تمرکز کن رو اون و بعد 
> الویت بندی کن 
> مثلن تو یه ماه زیست دوم جمع بندی کن و تو دوما زیست سوم پیش خوانی کن
> اگه قصدت بالا بردن معدلته حتمن تابستون ب کلاس برو 
> و برا بالا بردن قلم چی : 4700 ! ببین مطمئنم طول سال بهانه هایی گیر میاوردی برا نخوندن و تست زدن واس قلم چی و سعی میکردی پسش بزنی 
> ولی اینطور نمیشه 
> اگ پزشکی میخای ب این راحتیا نیس باید سختی قبول کنی ... (درضمن از همین الان نگو پزشکی سختیا رو قبول کن هدف مد نظر کن بخون نه اینکه تو اینده سیر کنی )
> ...


ممنونم ازت اره راست می گی یه خورده تنبلی کردم....ولی حتما جبرانش می کنم ممنونم ازت که وقتت رو واسم گذاشتی عزیزم .. :Y (576): 


- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> 1- سال دوم تموم شد ! بیخیال معدلش اون دیگه درست نمیشه !‌بشین مو به مو دوم رو بخون اما تستی بخون تشریحی دیگه به دردت نمیخوره ( جز مواردی که تو فیزیک و ریاضی مطرح شدن )‌
> 2-منابع رو درست انتخاب کن ( تو همین سایت برای همه درسا نظرسنجی بهترین کتاب هست ! اونا رو ببین )
> 3-اگه دوم رو تموم کردی برو سراغ درسای اختصاصی سال سوم یکی دو فصل اول رو بخون جلو بیوفتی !‌نخونی هم مشکلی نیس
> 3-از روز اول مهر که سوم شروع میشه نزار نمره هات از 20 کمترشن


ممنون حتما همین کارو می کنم...راست می گی معدل دومم دیگه تموم شده... :Y (661):

----------

